# Goodbye little Watson



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

For those of you who remember, our little FIV, diabetic miracle kitty finally lost his battle this week. 
He had been doing so well but, as is the case with FIV, he suddenly became anemic again and they just couldn't get it under control.
He had a happy life and we will all miss him.
We love you, Watson.
R.I.P.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Watson was surrounded by love during his time with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry to learn this, Nanook. He truly was a miracle kitty. I pray that knowing you gave him a good life gives you peace of mind and wonderful memories. I believe you'll see him again. God bless you. Watson is in the arms of angels.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Watson

Sorry for your loss Nanook.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sorry he lost his battle. What a brave little fighter.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank you everyone.
He was a little treasure and I know he's making lots of new friends wherever he is. That's just the kind of kitty he was.


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

Im very sorry about it.
Watson will be remembered forever.

I understand how sad it is to loose a very special cat...for i have lost 5 kitties.
=(

may they all rest in peace.


----------

